# Flat or house on Andalusia coast is searching for!



## Ginger (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to rent flat or house on the coast of Andalusia (Cadis or Huelva) for 3 month.
I wish it to be in natural spanish village.

Where I can find it? What ia the avarage price of one month of such renting.

is there the internet connection in the spanish village?

Thanks all fo help in advance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ginger said:


> I want to rent flat or house on the coast of Andalusia (Cadis or Huelva) for 3 month.
> I wish it to be in natural spanish village.
> 
> Where I can find it? What ia the avarage price of one month of such renting.
> ...


Check this link Sunshine Property

In rural areas inland its often the case that you cant get telephone line adsl, I'm only 6 kms from the coast but have only rural adsl which is a slow connection.

There are mobile ohone connections and also companies such as this are springing up Telitec - Wireless Internet ADSL Broadband Connections which is wireless internet


----------



## webslave1 (Jan 31, 2008)

to find something that will suit you you can look at base property search in the uk, they have a list of properties you might like. not sure about short term rents though.


----------

